# data survey in civil 3d الى كل المهتمين



## علي محمد الهراامه (13 أكتوبر 2011)

data survey in civil 3d الى كل المهتمين

 انا مهندس مبتدئ في تعلم برنامج civil 3d ومعلوماتي حول هذا البرنامج غير كبير 
الى كل من يستطيع العمل على البرنامج احتاج الى شخص محترف في هذا البرنامج 
واسئلتي وهي :
1 كيف يمكن للسفل ان يقوم باخذ نقاط المضلع ووضعها في ملف خاص وكذلك عملية تصحيح المضلع 
2 طريقة رفع النقاط على المضلع والمباني والطرق 
او اي معلومة في هذا البرنامج 
وانا سافتتح المعلومات التي ساصل اليها انشاء الله لتعم الفائدة الجميع 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وعاشت ليبيا حرة:63:


----------



## لهون لهونى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو استفاد من هذا كتب


دوره (AutoCAD Civil 3D 2009 ) 


دورة متخصصة في تصميم الطرق 
عدد الساعات الدراسية 40 ساعة .

* التخصص : 
يهتم البرنامج بتخصص الهندسة المدنية 

المستفيدين:
المهندس المدني المصمم والمنفذ في مجال الطرقات وخريجين المعاهد الفنية وطلاب الهندسة المدنية وطلاب المعاهد الفنية قسم مساحة وطرق .

تعريف بالدورة :
هو برنامج يتعامل مع المعلومات المساحية بحيث ينطلق منها للوصول إلى تصميم طريق حسب المواصفات والكودات العالمية بكل تفاصيلة ابتداء من المسقط الأفقي ( Plan ) ومرور بالمسار الرأسي 
(Profile) وإنتهاء بمقاطع عرضية (Cross Section ) محدد بها الميول الجانبية والأكتاف (Widening ) وارتفاع الظهر عن البطن (Superelevation) والقنوات التصريفية الجانبية (Ditch ) وحساب الكميات للقطع والردم (Cut & Fill) .

اشتراطات في المتقدم لدخول الدورة :
	معرفته بنظام التشغيل Win 98 , Win2000,Win XP أو أي نظام تشغيل آخر .
	أن يكون لدية خلفية وإن كانت قليلة في برنامج أكسل ( Excel ) وبرنامج الأوتوكاد .
	التعامل مع أي برنامج كتابي مثل Not pad , MS Word .
	أن يكون ملما بالمعادلات والنظريات الخاصة بالطرق .


المراحل الرئيسية لمكونات الدورة :

المرحلة الأولى (ادخال النقاط وعمل الكنتور ):ـ

تحتوي على .....
ـ فكرة عامة عن واجهة البرنامج .
ـ إعداد مشروع جديد والتعامل مع المشاريع القديمة .
ـ طرق إدخال نقاط الرفع المساحي وتعديلها .
ـ عمل نموذج يمثل الأرض المرفوعة .
ـ عمل الخرائط الكنتورية ومطابقتها مع الصور الجيوديسية والجوية .
ـ المدة المقرحة للمرحلة 8 ساعات .
















المرحلة الثانية المسار الأفقي (Plan ):

وتحتوي على ......
	تعريف البرنامج بمسار أو عدد من المسارات الأفقية .
	طرق التعامل مع مكونات المسار .
	ادخال نقاط التقاطع (PI) والتوسعة الجانبية الثابتة أو المتغيرة .
	تصميم الربط عند تعديل المسار موقعيا (Equation ).
	تصميم المنحنيات الأفقية حسب السرعة التصميمة التي تحقق مسافة الرؤية والتجاوز حسب الكود المستخدم.
	المدة المقترحة للمرحلة 8 ساعات .














المرحلة الثالثة المقطع الطولي ( Profile ) :

تحتوي على ......
	رسم المقطع الطولي للأرض الطبيعية( Existing profile ) .
	تصميم المسار الرأسي( Final profile ) بكل مكوناتة من منحيات راسية ورموزها والتعديل فيها .
	حساب طول المنحنى الرأسي حسب السرعة التصميمية التي تحقق مسافة رؤية للتوقف ومسافة رؤية للتجاوز حسب الكود المستخدم .
	أخراج ملفات جاهزة بمعلومات التصميم الرأسي لإدخالها إلى جهاز مساحي لتسقيطها في الموقع .
	تمثيل المسار الرأسي بأكثر من طريقة .
	مدة المرحلة 8 ساعات .

















المرحلة الرابعـــــة :

التعامل مع المقاطع العرضية (Cross Section) 
وتحتوي على ....
	رسم مقاطع عرضية للأرض الطبيعية .
	رسم مقاطع عرضية التصميمية لمقاطع في منطقة حظرية أو خلوية .
	رسم كل التفاصيل التنفيذية للمقطع من Superelevation وWidening وDitch وBench .
	التعامل مع كل مقطع على إنفراد أوجماعات عند التعديل .
	أخراج معلومات المقاطع في ملفات جاهزة .
	حساب كميات الأعمال من قطع وردم وإخراجها في جداول جاهزة .
	حساب كميات الإسفلت وطبقة الأساس وما تحت الأساس .
	حساب الكميات المنجزة والتي تم تنفيذها بإستخدم طريقة السطحين
	مدة المرحلة 12 ساعة.












المرحلة الخامســــــة :
تشمل طريقة الإخراج Plan Production ... 
	أخراج رسومات المسقط الأفقي والمسار الرأسي بمقياس رسم معين وبشكل منظم .
	أخراج رسومات المقاطع بمعلومات متكاملة وبشكل مناسب .
	التسليم النهائي للمشروع الذي تم عملة على مدار الدورة .
	مدة المرحلة 4 ساعات .
الجديد في AutoCAD Civil 3D وغير موجود في Land :

	التحديث الاتوماتيكي بالربط بين المسار والمقطع الطولي واالمقطع العرضي والاخراج بحيث عند تعديل المسار يتحدث المقطع الطولي والعرضي والاخراج . 
	سهولة التعديل مثلا يمكن تعديل المسار بأخذ نقطة التقاطع PI إلي المكان الجديد والافلات فيتم التعديل وكذلك المنحنى الافقي والرأسي ويتم التحديث مباشرة و بسهولة. 
	انتهت مشكلة الاخراج مرتان كما كانت في الاند في نافذه Model ثم نعيد الاخراج في Paper Space لكن هنا تم ثبت الاخراج داخل Model .
	تم الغاء مجموعة الملفات التي كانت تولد مباشرة مع المشروع كقاعدة بيانات حيث تم هنا تثبيت ملف واحد اوتوكاد هو قاعدة البيانات وهو الملف الرسومي 
	اضافة اوامر تمكن البرنامج انزال الخريطة الجوية من موقع قوقل ارث مباشرة الى المشروع .
	يوجد مكتبات كاملة لعمل مقاطع عرضية تصميمية بكل انواعها .
	لايوجد ملفات خارجية يجب البحث عنها كما كان في الاند مثل Templete وكذلك ملف الاخراج Sheet .
	يمكن عمل اكثر من مقطعين طولي للارض الطبيعية عن يمين ويسار المسار وليس كما الاند واحد يمين وواحد شمال فقط .
	يمكن استيراد المقطع الطولي التصميمي من ملف خارجي بامتدادTxt. .
	امكانية التحويل من الاند للسفل كمسار ونقاط ومقطع طولي فقط .
	التقسيم المباشر عند المقاطع الطولية في الخراجذ1 ذات الميول العالي .
	اختصار الاوامر مثلا عمل سطح وكنتور بامر واحد .
	عمل التقاطعات وكذلك مداخل الطرقات .
	نستطيع معرفة حدود القطع والردم في المسار لتلافي مشكلة تداخل المقاطع.
	حل مشكلة الاخراج عند وجود Equation في المشروع .
	يمكن تمديد المسار وكذلك المقطع الطولي التصميمي .
 يوضح أماكن تداخلات المنحنيات الرئسية مع المنحنيات الافقية .
	يمكن للبرنامج عرض مساقة وارتفاع لكل تكسر للارض الطبيعية في المقاطع.
	البرنامج يعمل مجسم ثلاثي الابعاد يمثل الطريق بشكل جميل ورائع بعد ربطة مع 3Ds max .



الدرس الأول
* تكوين مشروع جديد ؟ 

	نشغل برنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D من اختصار في سطح المكتب أو من قائمة أبدأ – البرامج .
	من النافذة نختار Civil 3d complete ثم ok .
	لعمل مشروع جديد نختار الأمر
File  New 
	تظهر نافذة نختار _AutoCAD Civil 3D (Metric) NCS Extended لتحديد نوع الاسلوب المستخدم في المشروع وذلك لتحديد المحددات الافتراضية الاولية للمشروع من الوحدات بالمتر و مقياس الرسم وافتراضات المسار والنقاط والمقطع العرضي كلها اولية يمكن تعديلها من البرنامج فيما بعد عند الحاجة .
 ثم نختار Open .
	نختار Save ونحدد موقع حفظ ملف الاوتكاد باي اسم وليكن
POINT 11-4-09 .
	علما ان الملف المحفوظ هو نفسة قاعدة البيانات في نفس الوقت ولا يوجد عدد من الملفات الملحقة .






* كيفية فتح مشروع قديم ؟
- يتم فتح برنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D .
- نضغط على الأمر open من النافذة الظاهرة أو من الأمر
File  open .
- نفتح ملف POINT 11-4-09 بشكل مباشر ثم نبدء العمل 


* كيفية التأكد من الاعدادات ؟

- نفتح ملف POINT 11-4-09 

-	من القائمة General  Toolspace


-	تظهر نافذة مهمة جدا نختار منها Settings ثم بالماوس الايمن على point 11-4-09
-	نختار Edit Drawing Setting 

-	تظهر نافذة فيها اعدادات المقياس والوحدة المستخدمة وغيرها


























الدرس الثاني
* طريقه Space delimited لادخال النقاط للبرنامج ؟
	يجب أن تكون المعلومات للنقاط على ترتيب معين في برنامج أكسل وهذا الترتيب هو : 
1) NO E N ELE. DESC. الوصف الارتفاع شمال شرق رقم النقطة
2) نحفظ الملف باسم جديد ونختار الامتداد
Text (Tab delimited) ثم ok ثم ok .
3) ثم من برنامجCivil نستورد النقاط من الأمر 
Points  Import/Export Poin  Import Points 
نختار أمام الأمر Format الخيار الذي يكون
PENZD (space delimited )
ومن الامر Source File نختار الزائد ونحدد مسار الملف ثم Open ثم OK ثم OK فتنتقل النقاط إلى الرسم . 





























- اذا لم تظهر النقاط في الرسم نكتب من لوحة المفاتيح ZE ثم انتر تظهر النقاط انشاء الله على شكل اكس اي الرمز فقط .






•	كيفية يمكن تعديل العرض في الشاشة مثلا نريد عرض احداثيات النقطة ؟

•	من نافذة Toolspace نختار Point groups 

•	من تحت القائمة نختار الخانة التي تحت العمود Label باسم default ستظهر نافذة 

•	نختار Northing and Easting 

•	ثم ok ستظهر النقاط بها الاحداثيات 

•	وهكذا اي اختيار من النافذة السابق سيغير وصف النقاط مباشرة














•	كيفية يمكن تعديل الحجم للكتابة الوصف ؟
• - لتعديل حجم الكتابة لوصف النقاط من نافذة Toolspace نختار Point groups 

•	من تحت القائمة نختار الخانة التي تحت العمود Label باسم

• Northing and Easting ستظهر نافذة 

•	نختار الرمز الصغير على شكل دفتر وقلم

•	ستظهر نافذة نعدل الارتفاع إلى 0.5 

•	ونختار ok ثم ok تظهر التعديلات 













•	كيفية يمكن تعديل الحجم ونوع الرمز ؟
• - لتعديل حجم الكتابة لوصف النقاط من نافذة Toolspace نختار Point groups 

•	من تحت القائمة نختار الخانة التي تحت العمودStyle باسم

• Basic ستظهر نافذة 

•	نختار الرمز الصغير على شكل دفتر وقلم

•	ستظهر نافذة نعدل الارتفاع إلى 0.5 

•	ونختار الرمز الدائرة ok ثم ok تظهر التعديلات 













•	لمرونة التعامل مع النقاط من ناحية أدراج نقاط معينة للرسم أو حذفها أو نعديلها أو وضعها في مجموعات نستخدم الأمر ؟

•	من الامر التالي
Points  List Point 
	تعرض كل النقاط المدخلة في قاعدة البيانات نختار الأمر
لترتيب النقاط تصاعديا او تنازليا حسب الرقم نضغط علىالعمود Number
لترتيب النقاط تصاعديا او تنازليا حسب احداثيات الشمال نضغط علىالعمود Northing
لترتيب النقاط تصاعديا او تنازليا حسب أحداثيات الشرق نضغط علىالعمود Easting
لترتيب النقاط تصاعديا او تنازليا حسب الأرتفاع لمعرفه النقاط الشاذة في الأرتفاع إن وجدت نضغط علىالعمود Elevation
لترتيب النقاط تصاعديا او تنازليا حسب الوصف
نضغط علىالعمود Raw Desc


•	لحذف النقاط نحدد النقاط المراد حذفها ثم بامر الاوتوكاد العادي للحذف يتم الحذف 
•	لتعديل اي نقاط من النافذة الظاهره نختار النقطة المراد تعديلها ونعدل مباشرة الوصف او اي شئ
•	لادراج نقاظ موجودة مسبقا في الرسم إلى مجموعات من الامر 

Points  Creat Point Groups 


•	من النافذة نحدد طريقة الاختيار او نوع الفرز فتتكون مجموعة جديدة

















* كيفية إدخال النقاط إلى البرنامج بشكل فردي ؟
أهم طرق الادخال المستخدمة : 
1) من الأمر
Point create point  manual (يدوي) . 
نختار بالماوس موقع النقطة أي (x,y) أو (E,N) ثم ندخل الوصف ولتكن شجرة (tr شجرة) ثم ندخل الارتفاع وليكن 2350m ونكرر العملية أكثر من مرة . 
* سيكون اللون الأصفر هو رقم النقطة واللون الأحمر هو الارتفاع والأخضر هو الوصف .
2) من الأمر
Northing  create pointpoint (طريقة الاحداثيات) ندخل N ثم E والوصف والارتفاع وفي كل مرة نضغط Enter. 



* كيفية تحريك وتعديل وتكرارو مسح النقاط ؟

باستخدام اوامر الاوتوكاد العادية ولهذا السبب تم تسمية البرنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D 2009 لارتباطة باوامر الاوتوكاد .


•	كيفية يمكن تعديل عمل وصف خاص للنقاط مثلا الاحداثيات مع الارتفاع مع الوصف ؟

•	للتعديل من نافذة Toolspace نختار Point groups 

•	من تحت القائمة نختار الخانة التي تحت العمود Label باسم

• Northing and Easting ستظهر نافذة 

•	نختار الرمز الصغير على شكل دفتر وقلم









•	ستظهر نافذة نختار الصف *******s ونختار الرمز المنقط في طرفة تظهر نافذة 












•	من فائمة Properties نختار Point Level ثم نختار السهم
• من فائمة Properties نختار RawDescription ثم نختار السهم
• يجب ان تكون النافذة كما بالشكل 






•	نختار ok ثم ok ثم ok ثم ok
•	يجب ان تكون النافذة كما بالشكل التالي













الدرس الثالث 

قائمة Surface

* كيفية عمل سطح مع خارطة كنتورية ؟
السطح هو مجموعة من الخطوط التي تربط بين النقاط بحيث تساعد البرنامج على إيجاد أي معلومات مطلوبة بين هذه النقاط.
لعمل سطح وكنتور نستخدم الأوامر التالية : 
	Create Surface  Surfaces 
	تظهر نافذ ( Create Surface)
فيها اسم السطح واسلوب عرض الكنتور 
نوافق على الاعدادات الافتراضية ونختار ok
	من نافذة Toolspace نختار الزائد عند Surface 1 ثم نختار الزائد عند Defintion ثم نختار بالماوس الايمن على Point file ونختار Add تظهر نافذة استيراد النقاط نختار الزائد ونحدد ملف النقاط ثم Open ثم ok












	يظهر الكنتور مباشرة كما بالشكل









* كيف يمكن تغيير طريقة عرض السطح مع الكنتور ؟

	من القائمة الجانبية Toolspace نختار بالماوس الايمن Surface1 ثم نختار Surface properties














	من Surface style تظهر نماذج جاهزة نختاركلا على حدة ونختار applay سيظهر الفوارق اخترنا منها بعض النماذج










ولعمل نموذج خاص بك او تعدل في النموذج الموجود نختار الرمز على شكل كتاب وقلم بجوار الامر Surface style ونعدل حسب الافكار الجديدة إن وجدت.











كيف تعمل الكتابات على الخطوط الكتورية ؟

	من القائمة الجانبية Toolspace نختار بالماوس الايمن Surface1 ثم نختار Add Label ستظهر نافذه الكتابات

	نختار منها كما هو مبين في الشكل

	نختار زر Add ثم نعمل خط يقطع خطوط الكنتور المراد عمل الكتابات لها.

	ستكون النتيجة ان الكتابة تمت على الخطوط 

	ولالغاء الخط نختارة بالماوس الايمن ثم نختار 
Properties 
	ومن النافذة نختارFalse امام الامر 
Display Contout Label Line 
	ثم نختار امر Esc من لوحة المفاتيح ستظهر الكتابات بدون الخط























* كيف يمكن تعديل الفترة الكنتورية ؟

	من القائمة الجانبية Toolspace نختار بالماوس الايمن Surface1 ثم نختار Surface properties










	من Surface style تظهر نماذج جاهزة نختارالرمز على شكل كتاب وقلم تظهرنافذه 




•	من قائمة كنتور في بند Contour Interval نحدد 

الفترة الكنتورية المطلوبة ثم ok ثم ok 


















* كيف يمكن استيراد و تعديل السطح ؟

	من القائمة الجانبية Toolspace نختار بالماوس الايمن Surface1 ثم نختار Surface properties












	من Surface style تظهر نماذج جاهزة نختار Contour and Triangles ثم ok يظهر الكنتور مع خطوط السطح 










 نبدأ التعديل بأحد الخيارات التالية من اوامر القائمة Surface Edit surface  
	لاضافة خط بين نقطتين ( لاعتماده عليها لحساب الكنتور وغيره) من الأمر:
 Add line Edit surface  Surfac ثم تختار النقطتان التي يصل بينهما الخط.
	لحذف خط نستخدم 
Delet line  Edit surface  Surfac 
	ولجعل البرنامج يعدل من الخطوط ذاتيا بتعديل منطقة الربط من الأوامر : 
Flip face  Edit surface  Surfac 
	ولإدخال نقطة لها ارتفاع جديد أو خاص ويتكون عدة خطوط اتوماتيكاً من الأمر :
Add pointEdit surface  Surfac وندخل الارتفاع 
	أما لتعديل ارتفاع نقطة قديمة فمن الأمر : 
Modify point  Edit surface  Surfac وندخل الارتفاع الجديد

أما لحذف نقطة كاملة مع الخطوط المرتبطة بها من الأمر: Delete point Edit surface  Surfac 
	علماً أنه في كل مرة من الأوامر السابقة فإن البرنامج يقوم بالحفظ الاتوماتيكي ويعدل في الكنتور بشكل مباشر .





















مراجعة شاملة لكل الجزء الذي سبق من بداية إدخال النقاط إلى رسم خطوط الكنتور وذلك باستخدام الأوامر الأساسية :
* طريقه Space delimited لادخال النقاط للبرنامج ؟
	يجب أن تكون المعلومات للنقاط على ترتيب معين في برنامج أكسل وهذا الترتيب هو : 
1) NO E N ELE. DESC. الوصف و الارتفاع و شمال و شرق و رقم النقطة
2) نحفظ الملف باسم جديد ونختار الامتداد
Text (Tab delimited) ثم ok ثم ok .
3) ثم من برنامجCivil نستورد النقاط من الأمر 
Points  Import/Export Poin  Import Points 
نختار أمام الأمر Format الخيار الذي يكون
PENZD (space delimited )
ومن الامر Source File نختار الزائد ونحدد مسار الملف ثم Open ثم OK ثم OK فتنتقل النقاط إلى الرسم . 





























- اذا لم تظهر النقاط في الرسم نكتب من لوحة المفاتيح ZE ثم انتر تظهر النقاط انشاء الله على شكل اكس اي الرمز فقط .





* كيفية عمل سطح مع خارطة كنتورية ؟
السطح هو مجموعة من الخطوط التي تربط بين النقاط بحيث تساعد البرنامج على إيجاد أي معلومات مطلوبة بين هذه النقاط.
لعمل سطح وكنتور نستخدم الأوامر التالية : 
	Create Surface  Surfaces 
	تظهر نافذ ( Create Surface)
فيها اسم السطح واسلوب عرض الكنتور 
نوافق على الاعدادات الافتراضية ونختار ok
	من نافذة Toolspace نختار الزائد عند Surface 1 ثم نختار الزائد عند Defintion ثم نختار بالماوس الايمن على Point file ونختار Add تظهر نافذة استيراد النقاط نختار الزائد ونحدد ملف النقاط ثم Open ثم ok















	يظهر الكنتور مباشرة كما بالشكل





الدرس الخامس

* تحديد مسار الطريق : 

•	كيف يمكن رسم مسار لطريق ؟

	نبدأ باستخدام أمرpolyline من الاوتوكاد برسم المسار فوق الكنتور او بتوصيل النقاط المرفوعة من الموقع PI لتكوين مسار الطريق .
	لتعريف خط المسار المرسوم نستخدم الأمر
	Alignment  Craet Alignment from polyline
	نضغط على الخط المرسوم سلفاً تظهر نافذة يمكن فيها كتابة اسم المسار والوصف وخانة عمل منحنيات مؤشرة . ونوافق على الافتراظيات نختار ok يظهر المسار وفية معلومات المحطات .



















لادخال معلومات تفاصيل المنحنيات الأفقية من الأمر؟
	نظغط على المسار بالماوس الايمن ونختار

	Edit Alignment Geometey 

تظهراوامر التعديل للمسار نختار منها الامر Alignment Grid View




	ستظهر نافذة فيها كل تفاصيل المسار ندخل منا الاقطار او مسافات الدخول للمنحنى وغيرها ولاظهار او اخفاء احد الاعمدة من النافذة باستخدام الماوس الايمن على النافذة ونحدد العمود المراد اظهارة او اخفائة 






كيف يمكن إظافة او ازالة PI نقطة تقاطع ؟
	نظغط على المسار بالماوس الايمن ونختارEdit Alignment Geometey
	من الاوامر وهي على الشكل : 





•	Straight-Straight (No curves) لرسم المسار مباشرة بدون منحنيات افقية
•	Straight-Straight (With curves) لرسم المسار مباشرة مع منحنيات افقية
•	Insert IP لاظافة نقطة تقاطع نختار الامر تم نختار المكان المراد ادراج التقاطع فيتم التحديث مباشرة 
•	Delete IP لحذف نقطة تقاطع نختار الامر ونختار النقطة فيتم كل شئ .


* كيف يمكن تعديل المسار الحالي من PI و Curve ؟

	هذا هو اجمل ما في البرنامج التعديلات بسهولة ويسر فلتعديل PI او منحنى نختار النقطة المراد تحريكها بالماوس وننقلها للمكان الجديد فيتم التحديث للمسار والمقطع الطولى والمقطع العرضى والكميات والاخراج إن وجد في لحظة واحدة بالذات في الكمبيوترات الحديثة.

•	كيف يمكن تعديل طريقة اخراج المحطات (station) في Plan بحيث تكون عمودية وكل 25 متر ؟
 نختار المسار بالماوس الايمن ونختار الامرEdit Alignment Labels
	تظهر نافذة تعديل العلومات المعروضة في المسار بما ان العمل الذي سنعملة هو نهائى في اخراج المسار فيجب الاهتمام بالاخراج من هنا .













	من هذه النافذه نغير الاعدادات للمحطات وطريقة عرض الكتابات ولتعديل اي بند مما سبق نختار الجزء الصغير الازرق امام اي بند والمكتوب علية رمز A تظهر نافذه نختار الجزء الذي فية دفتر وقلم صغير لعمل اي افكار جديده.













كيف يمكن تعديل البلكات الموجودة في المسار ؟
	نختار المسار بالماوس الايمن ونختار الامر Edit Alignment Style 
	تظهر نافذة














•	منها نختار البلك المراد تغييرة او تكبيرة .
كيف يمكن رسم معلومات المسار الافقي للرسم؟
	من الأمر 
	Add Alignment Label  Alignment Add Alignment Label Alignment
	تظهر نافذة يجب ان نجعلها كما بالشكل .













	نختار رمز الكتاب والدفتر الذي امام الامر Curve Label Style .
	تظهرنافذه من الامر Componet Name نختار Radius 






	نختار النقاط الصغيرة التي امام الخانة *******s لتظهر ناقذه الادخال نقوم بادخال المعلومات كما بالشكل.
	ثم OK ثم OK
	نختار من القائمة Add Labels الامر Add
 ونختار المسار ستظهر معلومات المنحنيات .




















كيف يمكن عمل Superelevation ؟

	نختار المسار بالماوس الايمن ونختار الامر Alignment Properties
	تظهر نافذة نختار منها قائمة Superelevation 
	ونختار الامر Properties Set Superelevation 
	تظهر نافذه توضح فيها خصائص كل منحنى والمسار لملف المواصفات العالمية اشتو و الذي فية المعادلات التى يمكن تعديلها حسب المواصفات المحلية.
	نختار OK للموافقة على الافتراضات سيكون الناتج النهائى كما هو موضح في الشكل التالي .















•	عندما يتم البدء بالتنفيذ حتى منطقة معينة أضطر المنفذ لتغيير المسار لسبب أو لآخر فيجب علية ربط المسار الجديد بالمسار القديم من حيث ترتيب وتقسيم المحطات بعد التعديل ولا يتغير مواقعها كإحداثيات وللكميات كمقاطع عرضية نستخدم أمر Station Equations ؟
•	نختار المسار بالماوس الايمن ونختار الامر Alignment Properties
•	نختار من النافذه القائمة Chainage Control نختار الامر Add chainage equation 
•	نختار مكان الاكويشن او نكتب المحطة مثلا 500 ستكون Back ثم نختار مرتان على خان Ahead ونكتب المحطة مثلا 34400 ثم نختار OK ستكون النتيجة تحديث ذاتي للمسار 







•	كيف يمكن عرض معلومات اي نقطة كانت في المسار من معلومات كاحداثيات وارتفاع ارض طبيعية او تصميمية وبعدها من المسار على شكل List قائمة ؟ 
•	نختار المسار بالماوس الايمن ونختار الامر Iquiry تظهر نافذه 
•	عند الامر Profile Name نختار Layout عندما نريد معلومات التصميمي ونختار Surface عندما نريد معلومات الارض الطبيعية
•	لتحديد المنطقة نختار السهم الذي امام الامر Point Coordnate ونحدد النقطة 
•	تظهر كل المعلومات المطلوبة كما هو موضح بالشكل . 

•	ماهي باقي الاوامر التي لم تشرح من قبل في امر
Edit Alignment Geometey ؟

	نظغط على المسار بالماوس الايمن ونختار

	Edit Alignment Geometey 

تظهراوامر التعديل للمسار نختار منها الامر Alignment Grid View




شرح الاوامر :
	Break apart IP 
	قائمة Fixed Straight هذه قائمة تستخدم لاظافة خطوط بطرق متعددة للمسار الحالى .
	قائمة Fixed Straight هذه قائمة تسسخدم لاظافة المنحنيات للمسار الحالي بعدة طرق . 
	قائمة Straight with transition لعمل خطوط مع منحنى الانتقالى .
	قائمة Transition –Curve لاظافة منحنى انقالي ومنحنى دائري بعدة طرق .
	Transition –– Transition هذه قائمة لعمل منحنى انتقالي بعدة طرق .
	أمر Convert AutoCAD line and arc يستخدم لتحويل خطوط ومنحنيات المرسومة بالاوتوكاد إلى جزء من المسار .
	





الدرس السادس

* كيف يمكن تعديل الأسماء للمنحنيات الأفقية مثلاً PT نريدها EC وكذلك PC نريدها BC وغيرها ؟

	نختار من قائمة Toolspace الخيار Settings ونختار بالماوس الايمن على اسم المشروع نختار الامر Edit Darwing Setting .
	تظهر نافذة نختار منها قائمة Abbreviations 















	ونغير المعلومات المطلوبة ثم OK .
* كيف يمكننا اخراج معلومات المسار على شكل تقارير ؟
	من قائمة General نختار امر Report Manager 
	تظهر في قائمة Toolspace قائمة اخراج 
التقارير للمسار باختيار بالماوس الايمن ثم Execute
ونختار من النافذة التي ستظهر Creat Report 










* كيف يمكننا استيراد او اخفاء مسار من الرسم في وجود عدد من المسارات؟
	وذلك بعمل اسلوب خاص يكون الطبقات فية مخفية نحدد المسار بالماوس الايمن ونختار منة الامر Alignment Properties نختار رمز كتاب وقلم ونطفئ الطبقات
 ثم نختار OK ثم OK 











* كيف أعمل عرض لمسار بمسافة 3.5 متر وأكتاف 1.5 متر ؟

•	من الاوتوكاد offset واختيار المسار ثم ادخال المسافة واختيار الجهة 
* كيف يمكننا معرفة المحطة والإزاحة لأي خط أو نقطة بجوار المسار ؟

	من الامر الموضح بالشكل بحيث يتم اختيار مكان النقطة فتظهر كل المعلومات .

















•	كيف يمكننا تصميم المسار الأفقي حسب سرعات معينة وباستخدام الكودات العالمية ؟

	وذلك بعد رسم المسار واردنا تعريفة تظهر نافذة التعريف نختار منها قائمة Desgn Criteria تظهر فيها السرعة الاولية التصميمية وملف المواصفات الذي يعتمد علية السوبر ومسافة التوزيع لة علما انة يمكن الذهاب إلى هذا الملف وتعديلة حسب المواصفات المحلية .
	ويمكن رؤية المواصفات من داخل البرنامج وتعديلها باختيار الامر من قائمة 

Design Criteria Editor  Alignment 

فتظهر نافذه يمكن تعديل المواصفات منها













* لكي ننهي القائمة Alignment نمر على الأوامر التي لم تمر علينا: 
	يمكن عمل جداول رسومية داخل البرنامج لمعلومات المسار من Add Tables .
	لعكس ترقيم المحطات من الامر Revers Alignment Direction 
 لرسم مسار من خط وتعديلة Creat Alignment by Layoyt













الـــدرس السابــــع

-	كيف يمكننا عمل مقطع طولي للأرض الطبيعية Profile Existing Ground؟ 
	نستخدم الأوامر التالية : 
Creat Profile from surfaces  Profile 
تظهر نافذة محدد فيها المسار والسطح المراد عمل مقطع طولى لة والبداية والنهاية المطلوبة وكذلك امر عمل اكثر من مقطع طولي جانبي على اي بعد وأي كمية من العدد يمين او يسار وهذه ميزة كانت غير موجودة في برنامج الاند 
	نختار الامر Add .











	ونختار أمر Draw Profile View 
	تظهر نافذة معالج الاستيراد فيها اسم المسار وخانة لاسم المقطع الطولي لو اردنا عمل اسم غير الافتراضي وخانة لاختيار اعدادات الرسم نوافق عل الافتراضيات ونختار الامر
	Create Profile View ونختار اي مكان في الرسم سيتم رسم القطع الطولي للارض الطبيعية . 










•	كيف يمكن تعديل الشبكة الأفقية لكل 25 متر ورأسية لكل واحد متر؟ 
	نختار بالماوس الايمن الشبكة ونختار الامر Edit Profile View Style .
	تظهر نافذة نختار منها قائمة Horizontal Axes نغير الخانة Interval من الرقم 20 إلى 25 وكذلك للشبكة من 5 إلى 25 وكذلك نكرر ما سبف على الارتفاع الراسي نغيرها إلى 1 متر .







•	كيف يمكن تغيير مقياس الرسم ؟ 
	نختار بالماوس الايمن الشبكة ونختار الامر Edit Profile View Style .
	تظهر نافذة نختار منها قائمة Graph ونغير المقياس المراد .









*كيف تنظيم الشبكة بحيث تكون مع الخط الاعلى ؟ 
	نختار بالماوس الايمن الشبكة ونختار الامر Edit Profile View Style .
	تظهر نافذة نختار منها قائمة Grid ونختار كما بالشكل الموضح .






















الــــــدرس الثامــــــــــن

* كيف يمكننا تصميم الخط التصميمي النهائي للمقطع الطولي للطريق ؟
	نختار من القائمة Profile  Create Profile by Layout .
	نحدد المقطع الطولي للارض الطبيعية إن طلب البرنامج.
	تظهر نافذة فيها اسم المسار ومكان لاسم المقطع الطولي التصميمي ويوجد قائمتان احدهما الحالية فيها طريقة عرض الرسم مع الطبقة المراد وضع التصميمي فيها مع طريقة كتابة معلومات المقطع التصميمي . والقائمة الثانية فيها المواصفات العالمية المراد استخدامها .
















	نوافق على الافتراضيات ونختار OK .
	تظهر عدة اوامر للرسم .
	نختار Draw Straights with Curves ونرسم الخط التصميمي على المقطع الطولي للارض الطبيعية ثم أنتر .
	يعتبر الرسم .





*كيف نعدل أطوال المنحنيات الرأسية بادخال القيم يدويا ؟ 


	نختار أمر Grid Profile View 
 تظهر نافذه التعديل نختارالمنحنى المراد تعديلة وندخل القيم . 







*كيف نعدل ارتفاع ومحطة نقاط التقاطع وكذلك أطوال المنحنيات الرأسية اوتوماتيكيا ؟ 

	نختار نقطة التقاطع بالماوس ثم نحركها للمكان الذي نريدة من نقاط التقاطع فيتم التعديل مباشرة .
	ولتعديل اطوال المنحنيات نختار المنحنى ونحركة فبتم التغير مباشرة .
	وهذه من اهم الميزات للبرنامج سهولة التعديل .

















*كيف نظيف ونحذف VIP وشرح الاوامر في قائمة التعديلات ؟ 

	نختار خط المقطع الطولي التصميمي بالماوس الايمن ونختارEdit Profile Geometry .
	تظهر قائمة الاوامر .





	Insert VIP لاظافة نقاط تقاطع رائسية نختار الامر ثم نختار المكان فيتم الرسم .
	Delete VIP لحذف نقطة تقاطع بحيث نختار الامر ثم نختار النقطة المراد حذفها .
	Move VIP لتحريك نقطة تقاطع .
 
	قائمة Fixed Straight هذه قائمة تستخدم لاظافة خطوط بطرق متعددة للمقطع الطولي التصميمي الحالى .
	قائمة Fixed Vertical Curve هذه قائمة تسسخدم لاظافة المنحنيات الرأسية للمقطع الطولب التصميمي الحالي بعدة طرق . 
	أمر Convert AutoCAD line and Spline يستخدم لتحويل خطوط ومنحنيات المرسومة بالاوتوكاد إلى جزء من التصميمي .
	لادخال نقاط التقاطع الرأسية مع طول المنحني على شكل قائمة تحتوي على المحطة والارتفاع وطول المنحنى من الامر Insert VIP Tabular .
	Raise/Lower VIPs لتعديل أرتفاع مجموعة من نقاط التقاطع في الارتفاع.
	VIP based يجعل امر Select VIP الذي يلية يعطى معلومات نقاط التقاطع فقط في قائمة جانبية .
	Entity based يجعل امر Select Entity الذي يلية يعطى معلومات المنحنيات والخطوط المائلة فقط في قائمة جانبية .
	Delete Entity لخذف الاجزاء الجانبية الغير مرغوب بها .










الـــــدرس التاســــع
	ما هو الذي يمكنني أن أسلمه مع المشروع من هذه القائمة Profile على شكل تقرير "A4" ؟

	يتم اخراج معلومات المنحنيات الراسية مع نقاط التقاطع على شكل تقارير من الامر التالي :
	من قائمة General نختار امر Report Manager 
	تظهر في قائمة Toolspace قائمة اخراج 
التقارير Profile باختيار بالماوس الايمن ثم Execute
ونختار من النافذة التي ستظهر Creat Report 
	تظهر معلومات المقطع الطولي التصميمي .



























	كيف يمكن الوصول للعرض الموضح ؟

	يجب الاهتمام في طريقة العرض داخل Model لانها هي الاخراج النهائي لكلا من المسار والمقطع الطولي والعرضي فلذلك تم عمل الاوامر التالية : 
	نختار شبكة المقطع الطولي بالماوس الايمن ونختار Profile View Properties تظهر نافذة نختار منها قائمة
	Information عند خانة الاسم نكتب اسم للنموذج الذي سنعملة وليكن VIP 1-5-09 ثم نختار قائمة Band .
 سنعمل نموذج واحد نستخدمة في كل اعمالنا بس مرة واحدة لتكوينة :
	لجعل الخانات تعرض المحطة وارتفاع الارض الطبيعية وارتفاع الخط التصميمي نحول من Profile Data عند Profile 2 نختاره ثم نختار من النافذة Layout .













	لاستيراد مخطط المنحنيات الرأسية نختار من القائمة Vertical Geomtry وختار Add ثم نغير المسافة إلى 5 وكذلك في عمود Profile 1 نختار Layout .













	لاستيراد مخطط المنحنيات الافقية نختار من القائمة Horizantal Geomtry وختار Geomatry ثم Add ثم نغير المسافة إلى 0 .













	لاستيراد مخطط Superelevation نختار من القائمةSuprelevation ثم نختار Add ونختار المسافة 0 .














	لاستيراد معلومات القطع والردم نختار من القائمة Profile Data ونختار الاسلوب Cut Data ونخار Add ونغير المسافة إلى 0 ونغير من عمودProfile 1 إلى Layout ونختار OK سنصل إلى اخراج جيد . .

الدرس العاشر

* كيف يمكن كتابة معلومات المقطع الطولي فوقة مباشرة ؟
	نختار الخط التصميمي ثم بالماوس الايمن نختار Edit Lebal تظهر نافذة نقوم بادخال المعلومات كما كنا في الدرس السابق حتى نصل للنافذة التالية :












	وبعد اختيار OK سيظهر المعلومات كما بالشكل التالي . 




















* كيف يمكن أن اعرف ارتفاع أي نقطة على الخط التصميمي او على الارض الطبيعية على شكل كتابة فوق الرسم ؟
	باستخدام الأمر : 
	Chainage LevelAdd Profile View Labels Profile
	ونكتب المحطة المراد معرفة أرتفاعها او نختارها بالماوس .
	نكتب الارتفاع او نختارة بالماوس فتظهر المعلومات.







* كيف يمكن أن اعرف ارتفاع أي نقطة على الخط التصميمي او على الارض الطبيعية على شكل List قائمة جانبية ؟
	باستخدام الأوامر : 
	نختار بالماوس الأيمن فوق الخط التصميمي ونختار Inquiry تظهر نافذه امام الامر Profile Name نحدد Layout عندما نريد معلومات الخط التصميمي ونختار Surface عندما نريد معلومات الارض الطبيعية .
	نختار السهم امام الامر Chainal لختيار المحطة او كتابتها من لوحة المفاتيح تظهر الارتفاع .




•	* كيف يمكن تقسيم المقطع الطولي وإلا هذا في الخراج النهائي ؟
	باستخدام الأوامر : 
•	نختار بالماوس الأيمن فوق الخط التصميمي ونختار Inquiry تظهر نافذه امام الامر Profile Name نحدد Layout عندما نريد معلومات الخط التصميمي ونختار Surface عندما نريد معلومات الارض الطبيعية .
نختار السهم امام الامر Chainal لختيار المحطة او كتابتها من لوحة المفاتيح تظهر الارتفاع


•	* كيف تستورد من ملف خارجي ؟
•	طريقة التعامل مع عدة سطوح :

•	مراجعة لكل ما تم من تجهيز النقاط وعمل سطح ورسم المسار الأفقي والمقاطع الطولي الطبيعي والتصميمي باستخدام الأوامر الأساسية فقط والترتيب الصحيح النهائي في العمل ؟
* طريقه Space delimited لادخال النقاط للبرنامج ؟
	يجب أن تكون المعلومات للنقاط على ترتيب معين في برنامج أكسل وهذا الترتيب هو : 
1) NO E N ELE. DESC. الوصف و الارتفاع و شمال و شرق و رقم النقطة
2) نحفظ الملف باسم جديد ونختار الامتداد
Text (Tab delimited) ثم ok ثم ok .
3) ثم من برنامجCivil نستورد النقاط من الأمر 
Points  Import/Export Poin  Import Points 
نختار أمام الأمر Format الخيار الذي يكون
PENZD (space delimited )
ومن الامر Source File نختار الزائد ونحدد مسار الملف ثم Open ثم OK ثم OK فتنتقل النقاط إلى الرسم . 





























- اذا لم تظهر النقاط في الرسم نكتب من لوحة المفاتيح ZE ثم انتر تظهر النقاط انشاء الله على شكل اكس اي الرمز فقط .


* كيفية عمل سطح مع خارطة كنتورية ؟
السطح هو مجموعة من الخطوط التي تربط بين النقاط بحيث تساعد البرنامج على إيجاد أي معلومات مطلوبة بين هذه النقاط.
لعمل سطح وكنتور نستخدم الأوامر التالية : 
	Create Surface  Surfaces 
	تظهر نافذ ( Create Surface)
فيها اسم السطح واسلوب عرض الكنتور 
نوافق على الاعدادات الافتراضية ونختار ok
	من نافذة Toolspace نختار الزائد عند Surface 1 ثم نختار الزائد عند Defintion ثم نختار بالماوس الايمن على Point file ونختار Add تظهر نافذة استيراد النقاط نختار الزائد ونحدد ملف النقاط ثم Open ثم ok















	يظهر الكنتور مباشرة كما بالشكل

•	كيف يمكن رسم مسار لطريق ؟

	نبدأ باستخدام أمرpolyline من الاوتوكاد برسم المسار فوق الكنتور او بتوصيل النقاط المرفوعة من الموقع PI لتكوين مسار الطريق .
	لتعريف خط المسار المرسوم نستخدم الأمر
	Alignment  Craet Alignment from polyline
	نضغط على الخط المرسوم سلفاً تظهر نافذة يمكن فيها كتابة اسم المسار والوصف وخانة عمل منحنيات مؤشرة . ونوافق على الافتراظيات نختار ok يظهر المسار وفية معلومات المحطات .















لادخال معلومات تفاصيل المنحنيات الأفقية من الأمر؟
	نظغط على المسار بالماوس الايمن ونختار
	Edit Alignment Geometey 
تظهراوامر التعديل للمسار نختار منها الامر Alignment Grid View




	ستظهر نافذة فيها كل تفاصيل المسار ندخل منا الاقطار او مسافات الدخول للمنحنى وغيرها ولاظهار او اخفاء احد الاعمدة من النافذة باستخدام الماوس الايمن على النافذة ونحدد العمود المراد اظهارة او اخفائة 






-	كيف يمكننا عمل مقطع طولي للأرض الطبيعية Profile Existing Ground؟ 
	نستخدم الأوامر التالية : 
Creat Profile from surfaces  Profile 
تظهر نافذة محدد فيها المسار والسطح المراد عمل مقطع طولى لة والبداية والنهاية المطلوبة وكذلك امر عمل اكثر من مقطع طولي جانبي على اي بعد وأي كمية من العدد يمين او يسار وهذه ميزة كانت غير موجودة في برنامج الاند 
	نختار الامر Add .












	ونختار أمر Draw Profile View 
	تظهر نافذة معالج الاستيراد فيها اسم المسار وخانة لاسم المقطع الطولي لو اردنا عمل اسم غير الافتراضي وخانة لاختيار اعدادات الرسم نوافق عل الافتراضيات ونختار الامر
	Create Profile View ونختار اي مكان في الرسم سيتم رسم القطع الطولي للارض الطبيعية . 






* كيف يمكننا تصميم الخط التصميمي النهائي للمقطع الطولي للطريق ؟
	نختار من القائمة Profile  Create Profile by Layout .
	نحدد المقطع الطولي للارض الطبيعية إن طلب البرنامج.
	تظهر نافذة فيها اسم المسار ومكان لاسم المقطع الطولي التصميمي ويوجد قائمتان احدهما الحالية فيها طريقة عرض الرسم مع الطبقة المراد وضع التصميمي فيها مع طريقة كتابة معلومات المقطع التصميمي . والقائمة الثانية فيها المواصفات العالمية المراد استخدامها .
















	نوافق على الافتراضيات ونختار OK .
	تظهر عدة اوامر للرسم .
	نختار Draw Straights with Curves ونرسم الخط التصميمي على المقطع الطولي للارض الطبيعية ثم أنتر .
	يعتبر الرسم .











الدرس الثاني عشر

* كيف يمكننا تكوين مقاطع عرضية للأرض الطبيعية؟ 
- يمكن ذلك باستخدام الأوامر:-
•	Sections Creat Sample Line 
•	يطلب البرنامج تحديد اسم المسار نختارة او انتر تظهر نافذة بها كل المسارات نحدد المسار المطلوب ثم OK 












•	تظهر نافذة فيها يمكن كتابة اسم للمقاطع والوصف وطربقة العرض واسم المسار والطبقة والسطح الذي سيتم استخدامة في عمل المقاطع نوافق على الافتراضي ونختار ok .
• من قائمة الاوامر نختار طريقة عمل 
المقاطع العرضية من By range of chainages 
•	في النافذة التي تظهر تعرض عرض المقطع العرضي والاماكن التي سيتم عمل مقاطع لها نكتب لكل 25 متر ونختار OK ثم انتر .














* كيف انزال المقاطع العرضية للرسم ؟ 
	يمكن استيراد واحد من المقاطع او مجموعة
	الامر Creat Section view لاستيراد مقطع واحد
	لكننا سنستورد كل المقاطع فلذلك سنستخدم الامر
 Multiple Section view Creat تظهر نافذة معالج استيراد المقاطع 














	تعرض النافذة اسم المسار واسم المقطع العرضي والمحطات المراد استيرادها واسم الاستيراد والوصف والطبقة وطريقة العرض وطريقة الطباعة نوا فق على الافتراضيات ثم Next تظهر نافذة تعرض امكانية تغيير مسافة عرض المقاطع نختار Next تظهر نافذة تعرض امكانية تثبيت ارتفاع المقاطع نختار Nextتظهر نافذة اختيار السطح نختار OK 
















	تظهر نافذة لطريقة عرض معلومات المقطع نختار من القائمة Major Station Offset and Elevation ثم نختار Creat Section view ونختار نقطة في الرسم تظهر المقاطع .






































* كيف يمكن تعديل مسافة العرض العرضية والرأسية لخطوط المقطع العرضي لمقطع واحد ؟
	نختار الشبكة التي في المقطع العرضي باماوس الايمن ونختار 
	الامر Section view Properties تظهر نافذه نختار منها القائمة Offset
	نختار الخيار User specified وندخل القيم المطلوبة ثم OK .
	ولتعديل ارتفاع الشبكة نفس الامر السابق لكن نختار القائمة Levels ونفس الخطوات السابقة.











•	سنكمل شرح النافذة السابقة :
	قائمة Section :
-	تعرض اسم السطح الذي تم منة عمل المقاطع العرضية .
-	يوجد امر رسم لاضهار واخفاء رسمة المقطع .
-	اهم الموجود هو Label حيث من هنا يمكن عمل نماذج خاصة للكتابات على المقطع العرضي مثل كتابة كل كسرة كمسافة وارتفاع وهذه ميزة غير موجودة في الاند . 
	قائمة Band
-	لعرض الكتابات على المقطع بشكل جدول تحت المقطع العرضي ويمكن تعديل المعلومات المطلوب عرضها حسب طلب المصمم .











	قائمة Volume Tables :
-	تعرض الكميات للمقطع العرضي على شكل جدول بجوار المقطع .
	قائمة Profile Gradient Line :
- لعرض المقطع الطولي في المقاطع العرضية على شكل دائرة صغيرة ..










•	كيف نتحكم في مقياس الرسم للمقاطع العرضية وكيفية تعديل 
ابعاد العرض والمسافات بين المقاطع واعدادها في الافقي والرأسي ؟ 
	نختار بالماوس الايمن الشبكة ثم الامر Edit section view style 
تظهر نافذه نختار منها القائمة Graph : 
	قائمة Graph :
-	تعرض مقياس الرسم الرأسي والافقي للمقطع العرضي .
	قائمة Grid :
-	لعرض طريقة عرض الشبكة ومقدار الهوامش الجانبية .
-	ومقدار الشبكة الجانبية .
-	وطريقة عرض الشبكة مع تقاطع المقطع ام لا . 










	قائمة Title Annotation :
-	لعرض العناوين وحجمها وتعديل الكتابات كمسافة وارتفاع الطبيعي والتصميمي 
-	لعرض المحطة وموقع كتاباتهاويمكن عرض مقياس الرسم .
	قائمة Horizontal Axes :
-	لعرض معلومات الافقية للمقاطع ومقدار الزيادة ونوع الخط وحجمة .
-	اماكن كتابة هذه المعلومات تحت المقطع ام فوقة .











	قائمة Vertical Axes :
-	لعرض اتجاة العناوين الرأسية .
	قائمة Display : 
-	لعرض طبقات المستخدمة ويمكن تعديلها .
	قائمة Summry : 
-	لعرض كل ما سبق على شكل خلاصة .













•	كيف نعدل في طريقة عرض المقاطع كلها مرة واحدة وليس على مقطع واحد كلا على حدة ؟
	نختار الشبكة بالماوس الايمن ثم نختار الامر 
-	Section View Group Properties تظهر نافذه بجزئين .
-	نختار الجزء Section View يمكننا تعديل اي مقطع على حدة باختيار المفطع .
-	نختار الامرPlot By Page لتحويل العرض من الشكل الحالي إلى لوح .











	الامر Style : 
-	لنعديل اعدادات الشبكة ومقياس الرسم .

	الامر Change Band : 
- لنعديل اعدادات الكتابات وابعادها ونوعها . 

	الامر Change Volume : 
-	لنعديل اعدادات جدول الكميات بجوار المقطع .

	الامر Profile Gradent : 
- لاضهار مكان المقطع الطولي في المقطع العرضي . 

	الجزء الثاني Sections : 
- Draw لرسم المقاطع او الغائها من الرسم فقط .
-	Clip Grid لقطع الخطوط عند المقطع اولا .
-	Change Labels لتعديل اعدادات الكتابات .
-	Style لعرض لطبقات المستخدمة .





* كيف يمكن التعامل بكل مرونة مع المقاطع الموجودة في الرسم بحيث اخرج لها معلومات من أجل عرضها على المقطع من ارتفاع أو إزاحة أو مساحة ؟

	من قائمة Sections نختار الامر Add Section Viw Labels : 
- ومن القائمة الفرعية الامر Add Section Viw Labels
	من النافذة التي ستظهر معلومات المسافة والارتفاع او الميل : 
-	نحدد المسافة والارتفاع ثم من الامرAdd نختار المقطع العرضي 
-	ثم نحدد النقطة المراد عرض الملومات لها فتظهر المعلومات . 
. 













	اما الامر Add/Edit Section Line لتعديل خطوط المقاطع: 
	اما الاوامرالباقية هي نفس الامر السابق لاظهار وتعديل العلومات 
	المعروضة في أي مقطع عرضي .
* كيف يمكن إخراج معلومات المقاطع لكل 25 متر على شكل مسافة وارتفاع في ورق A4 للأرض الطبيعية الحالية؟ 

* كيف يمكن استيراد النقاط لكل مقطع أي تكسرات الأرض الطبيعية وعرضها في الـ Plan؟

* باقي أمران في قائمة Point out put هل يمكن الإطلاع عليهما؟ 





الدرس الثالث عشر

(طرق تعريف المقطع التصميمي)
كيف يمكن رسم المقطع التصميمي التالي ؟ 










سيتم ذلك من الامر :
	Corridors  Creat Assembly
وذلك لعمل خط يتم تعريف المقطع العرضي علية .
	تظهر نافذة فيها اسم للخط والوصف وطريقة 
العرض وطرقة عمل النقاط Codes والطبقة نختار OK
ونختار في الشاشة يظهر خط عما هو مبين .
	نعرض نافذة المقاطع الجاهزة من الامر

	Corridors  Subassembly Tool Palettes
















	نختار الامر BasicLane تظهرنافذة جانبية فيها معلومات تفصيلية عن القطعة ونعدلها انا يمين والعرض 3.5 والعمق 0.20 والميل 2-% ونختار الدائرة وسط الخط سيتم الرسم . 


	ونختار الأمر BasicShoulder وندخل العرض 1.5 والعمق 0.2 والميل 3- ثم ختار طرف العرض .



	لأدخال الميل وتصريف المياة نختار الامر BasicSideSlopeCutDitch تظهر نافذ نعدل القيم كما بالشكل .
















	نختار نهاية المقطع .

	نختا ر انتر مرتان.

	نحدد كل الاجزاء .

	باماوس الايمن ختار 

	Mirror ونختار الدائرة









































	الدرس الرابع عشر
	لعمل مقطع تصميمي مع الطبقات والسوبر والتوسعات ؟ 


سيتم ذلك من الامر :
	Corridors  Creat Assembly
وذلك لعمل خط يتم تعريف المقطع العرضي علية .
	تظهر نافذة فيها اسم للخط والوصف وطريقة 
العرض وطرقة عمل النقاط Codes والطبقة نختار OK
ونختار في الشاشة يظهر خط عما هو مبين .
	نعرض نافذة المقاطع الجاهزة من الامر


	Corridors  Subassembly Tool Palettes
























•	نختار الامر LaneOutSideSuperwithwidening تظهرنافذة جانبية فيها معلومات تفصيلية عن القطعة ونعدلها الميل والعرض 3.5 والعمق 0.05 للاسفلت للطبقة الاولى والثانية صفر والميل 2-% ونختار طبقة الاساس 0.15 وما تحت الاساس 0.20 ونختار طول السيارة التي سيحسب عليها التوسعات 16 متر وعدد الحارات واحد ثم نختار الدائرة وسط الخط سيتم الرسم ونغير Right ونختار الدائرة ليرتسم يمين . 
•	نختار من القائمة الجانبية الامر ShoulderExtendAll ونختار نهاية المقطع العرضي نختار الكتف بالظغط علية بالماوس الايمن ثم نختار الامر Subassemblypropierties وندخل 
•	عرض الكتف 1.5 والميل 4 وطبقة الاساس 0.15 والطبقة الاولئ 0.05 والثانية صفر 












	نختار الامر Daylght General ونختار نهاية الرسم اخر دائرة 
علما اننا لم نغير اعدادات الميول الجانبية حيث وافقنا علي الافتراضي ثم نختار الشكل كاملا ثم بالماوس الايمن نختار Mirror ونختار الدائرة الوسطية سيكون الشكل جاهز .
















	لتسقيط المقطع العرضي التصميمي على المسار والمقطع العرضي للارض الطبيعية : 



سيتم ذلك من الامر :
	Corridors  Creat Corridor
	نختار المسار ثم المقطع الطولي التصميمي 
	ثم نختار Assembly تظهر نافذة 
	نختار منها Set all Targets 
	من النافذة نختار امام السطح ونحدد السطح 
	الذي تم عملة مسبقا ثم OK مرتان
	تظهر مناطق القطع والردم في المسقط




























	كيف يمكن تعديل المقاطع العرضية مع التصميمي ؟ 

سيتم ذلك من الامر :
	Corridors  View\Edit Corridor Section
	نختار الكوريدور الحالي ثم OK 
 نعرض المقطع المراد تعديلة ثم من الاعدادات نغيير ما نشاء












	كيف يمكن استيراد المقطع التصميمي مع الطبيعي للرسم؟ 

سيتم ذلك من الامر :
	Sections  Create Multiple Section Views 
	تظهر نافذه نختار منها Create Section Views
	نختار أي مكان في الرسم يتم عرض المقاطع كاملا 
















	كيف يمكن حساب الكميات ؟ 

	نختار من القائمة الجانبية بالماوس الايمن على Corridor ونختار Properties 
	نختار من النافذة قائمة Surfaces ونختار امر اضافة سطح ثم نختار Datum ونختار Add .
	من النافذة Boundries نختار بالماوس الايمن على Corridor ونختار Add ثم DayLight ثم OK . 














تظهر


	نختار من قائمة Sections الامر Create Sample Line 
	نختار الامر Sample More Source 
	من النافذه نختار Corridor ثم Add ثم OK ثم انتر .












ثم OK .

	نختار من قائمة Sections الامر Comput Materiles 
	نختار المسار ثم OK تظهر نافذة نختار منها Earthwork
	من الارض الطبيعية نختار السطح ومن Datum نختار Corrdor 
	ثم OK سيتغير شكل المقاطع العرضية كما بلاشكل .



















	لعرض معلومات الكميات على الشاشة من الامر 
	Section ثم Add Tables ثم Total Volume 
	نوافق على الافتراضيات ثم نختار في الرسم تضهر المعلومات














	كيف يمكن اخراج الكميات لبرنامج الاكسل ؟ 

	نختار من القائمة Sections الامر Generate Volume Report 
	تظهر نافذه نحدد منها المسار ثم OK .
	نختار من لوحة المفاتيح Ctrl +A فتتحدد كل المعلومات
	وننسخ ثم في الاكسل لصق 












	كيف نخرج نقاط الكود بوينت (كاتش بوينت ) لمساح المقاول لبدء تنفيذ التصاميم ؟ 

	نختار من القائمة Corridors الامر Utiltes ثم الامر 
	Create COGO Points from Corridor
	نختار من النافذه Corridor الذي تم العمل منة ثم OK .
	تظهر نافذه باسماء النقاط التي سيتم استيرادها في مجموعة نختار OK .
	من المجموعة يمكن استيرادها للرسم او لملف خارجي .














	كيف يمكن اخراج الكتش علي شكل محطات مع المسافة وليس احداثيات ؟ 

يمكن من اخراج المعلومات نختار كوريدور 









	كيف يمكن تعريف اكثر من مقطع تصميمي للمسار الواحد ؟ 


































































































































































































الدرس الخامس عشر





















الدرس السابع عشر
* كيف نستطيع تصميم Superelevation لطريق بحيث نستطيع التحكم بالنسبة E وكذلك نوع وطريقة التوزيع ومقدار المسافة المراد التوزيع فيها؟ 

نستخدم الأمر :
Cross Section  Design control  Superelevation parameters 
نختار على الأمر Superelevation Calculations 
نختار Edit Data 
تظهر نافذة ندخل بها E وكذلك طريقة التوزيع هي A أي التدوير حول مركز الطريق .
وندخل مقدار طول التوزيع في بداية المسار وبعد نهايتة من جداول او حسابات يدوية تعتمد على درجة الطريق ونصف قطر المنحنى والسرعة التصميمية .
نختار Next ونكرر ما سبق للمنحنى التالي وهكذا .
يجب ان لا يحدث Overlap بين المنحنيات .
ثم OK ثم OK ثم OK .


* الأدخال اليدوي للـ Superelevation يكون عبر الأمر التالي :
Cross section  View/ Edit Section 
نختار E ثم Enter ثم C Enter نختار Template ونعدل يدويا القيم الموجودة . 

















كيف نخرج كميات Subgrade و Asphalt و Base Cross ؟ 


	أما عندما نريد كل حجوم الاسطح وكل القطع التي تم تعريفها والطبقات فنستخدم الأمر: 
Template surface  Surface Volume Output  Cross Section 
ثم يتم تجهيز الملف وأخراجة وتسليمة .
	أما إذا كان التركيز على الكميات التي تم تعريفها على طبقات تحت Subgrade نستخدم الأمر Subsurface. 
	أما الأمر Existing Ground لحساب الحجوم عندما يكون لدينا أكثر من أرض طبيعية أي أكثر من سطح. 
Strip Surface:- لحساب الكميات بناء على رسم خط السطح أو اسم أي طبقة أسفل Subsurface وحدود الحجم على Row أم Catch. 


•	طريقة التعامل مع عدة سطوح في المقاطع العرضية :
بما أن السطح هو يمثل مجموعة من النقاط ليساعد البرنامج لعمل مقطع طولي وعرضي لهذه النقاط :-
فعدد من السطوح لنفس المنطقة هو عبارة عن تكرار أكثر من مرة لرفع مساحي لنفس المنطقة فيمثل السطح الأول سطح الأرض الطبيعية والسطح الثاني الطبقة الأولى للردم أو القطع أو كلاهما مثلا والسطح الثالث الطبقة الثانية وهكذا .....
لذلك يمكن استخدام هذه الأوامر في حساب كميات تم تنفيذها من قبل المنفذ لعمل مقاطع طولية وعرضية وتقدم مع المستخلص لاعتماده .
أو يمكن استخدامها موقعيا لعرض الطبقات التي تم تنفيذها أو لتنوع الطبقات مثل القطع الصخري والقطع الترابي وذلك في مقاطع عرضية لحساب كمياتها .
•	كيف يمكننا عمل مقطع عرضي لمنطقة قبل التنفيذ وبعد التنفيذ وحساب الكميات التنفيذبة ؟
يتم تجهيز ملف الرفع المساحي لقبل التنفيذ في برنامج الأكسل كما تم معرفتة مسبقا وعمل لهذه النقاط سطح من قائمة Terrain وليكن اسم السطح Existing Ground 
يتم تجهيز ملف الرفع المساحي بعد التنفيذ في برنامج الأكسل كما تم معرفتة مسبقا وعمل لهذه النقاط سطح من قائمة Terrain وليكن اسم السطح Layer1 الطبقة الأولى .
نستخدم الأمر:
Cross Section  Surface  Toggle Multiple Surface 
هذا أمر لجعل البرنامج يقبل أكثر من سطح وسيظهر في سطر الأوامر الخيار ON .
ثم لتحديد السطوح المراد عمل لها مقاطع طولية من الأمر : 
Cross Section  Surface Select Multiple Surface 
نضغط على الزر Ctrl من لوحة المفاتيح ونختار السطحين من النافذة التي ستظهر .

نستخدم الآن الأوامر المتعارف عليها لرسم Cross Section وهي :
Cross Section  Existing Ground Sample From Surface 
ثم Enter ثم Enter ثم Enter .
يجب أن يكون المقطع التصميمي قد تم عملة من قبل وهنا فقط للتحديث فقط من الأمر :
Cross Section Design Control  Process section 
ثم لحساب الكمية بين السطحين في ملف خارجي من الأمر :
Cross Section Surface Volume Output  Existing Ground 
تظهر نافذة Slect Match Surface نختار سطح الأرض الطبيعية.
تظهر نافذة Select Datum Surface نختار سطح التنفيذ . 
نختار OK نختار طريقة تحديد الحدود العرضية هي Catch ثم Enter ثم Enter ثم NO ثم NO نكتب اسم الملف الذي سيتم وضع القيم فية وليكن Volum Tow Surface ثم Enter ثم Enter ثم Enter . 
•	نفتح الملف ببرنامج الأكسل وننسقة كما هو موضح .






•	مراجعة لكل ما تم من تجهيز النقاط وعمل سطح ورسم المسار الأفقي والمقاطع الطولي الطبيعي والتصميمي والمقاطع الطبيعية والتصميمية باستخدام الأوامر الأساسية فقط والترتيب الصحيح النهائي في العمل ؟


----------



## محمد الجفري (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*ياريت حد يزودنا بشرح او كتاب عن (AutoCAD Civil 3D 2012 ) *


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (15 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس ولكن نحتاج لاي خبير يتكلم عن المظلعات وكيفية عملها مع civil 3d 
وشكرا على المشاركة


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (16 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.rho-eng.com/Tutorials 
هذا الموقع للفائدة 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (16 أكتوبر 2011)

نرجوا من الاخوة ان يزودنا بمعلومات حول طريقة عمل النقاط مع المظلعات وباقي النقاط


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (24 أكتوبر 2011)

اين انتم اين انتم اين انتم اين انتم


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (1 فبراير 2012)

نحن هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## حماده النجم (1 فبراير 2012)

http://janeen.allahmountada.com/f4-montada


----------



## ENG TAHA A.H (11 فبراير 2013)

الله يعطيك العافيه ويجازيك خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## abdallahothman (7 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## sur_es84 (8 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا مع الاخ علي محمد في ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أولا: بارك الله فيك ياهندسة.
ثانيا: نريد خبير يتكلم عن المضلعات وكيفية عملها مع تصحيحها علي برنامج السيفل ثري دي.
وشكرا.....................


----------



## body55 (2 سبتمبر 2014)

المجهود الرائعnnالمجهود الرائعnnالمجهود الرائع


----------



## ika.civil (25 يناير 2015)

رجاءا انا ابحث عن excel survey sheet لتطبيق عملي


----------



## مبارك يوسف محمد (22 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم ..
انا مهندس مدني واحب اشتغل السيفيل ثري دي . لدي ملف رفع مساحي للارض الطبيعية واحب اعرفو ع البرنامج ك سطح , كيف هي الطريقة المثلي ,


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (26 يوليو 2015)

بالنسبه لحساب المضلعات 
اكيد تكون على شكل قوانين مبرمجة في كود البرنامج وهذه القوانين معروفة
لدي المهندسين من اختصاص المساحة
بس يبقى التصحيح هو فقط للاحداثيين الافقيين اما المنسوب غير موجود له تصحيح في السفل ضمن 
موضوع المضلعات.


----------



## علي سليم متولي (21 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكورين بس نريد من الاخوة كتاب عن سفل تري دي 2013


----------



## fhamm (27 نوفمبر 2015)

مجهود كبير رائع ولكن الشرح جاء بدون الرسم هل ممكن تعيده مرة اخري بالرسم وشكرا


----------

